# Espom Sat



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Can I foliar spray it onto my leaves for sulfur deficiency?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't know, but it's one of the additives in my hydro solution.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

I am with Hippie.  I add it to my nutes a also watering. I tsp/gal.  Might leave a residue if sprayed.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I am with Hippie.  I add it to my nutes a also watering. I tsp/gal.  Might leave a residue if sprayed.


But will it leave a residue if you foliar spray it ?
Might just need to add it in my watering as well but I’m soil the lime green is what bothers me


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2021)

add some cal-mag to your nutes and see if they green up


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Just pee on them.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Just pee on them.


Lmfao as great as this sounds pass lol


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> add some cal-mag to your nutes and see if they green up


It’s normally cal mag flora and flower fuel maybe I should just give more water in my nutes instead of the bare minimum


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> But will it leave a residue if you foliar spray it ?
> Might just need to add it in my watering as well but I’m soil the lime green is what bothers me




sure you will have some residue but it will be gone by the time your plants are ready for harvest


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> sure you will have some residue but it will be gone by the time your plants are ready for harvest


They only a few days into flowering  hopfully it’s gone before then I will do less espom and foliar ty


----------



## vostok (Jul 10, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Can I foliar spray it onto my leaves for sulfur deficiency?


Easy and I always do ...one half tsp of epsom salts to a pint/liter fill with warm water...shake  well
its advised in Cervantas's' grow book, to return to green in under 30mins
hence the best way to apply it

note: many noobs screw their grow by applying way too much MgS04 expecting a CURE ALL,
imo see it as an old plant issue


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 10, 2021)

vostok said:


> Easy and I always do ...one half tsp of epsom salts to a pint/liter fill with warm water...shake  well
> its advised in Cervantas's' grow book, to return to green in under 30mins
> hence the best way to apply it
> 
> ...


Excellent I will try this tomorrow how often do you do this ?


----------

